# My Long Guns



## 1911dude85 (Sep 1, 2012)

Saiga S-12
Smith & Wesson M&P 15 Sport
HK MP5-22
Mosin Nagant 92/30 (Modified)


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

*Jealousy *


----------

